# Hedgehog Jewelry



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I've done a bad, bad thing...
I've discovered e-bay...
And it all YOUR fault!
(I'm talking to YOU, Nancy, LG & FracturedCircle!!)
What, with your amazing hedgie collections!
Alas, I have no figurines. Only 1 hedgie stuffed animal (which I keep at the office, the only personalized item on my desk, hidden behind my computer so only I may peer upon his hedgie beauty). Only 1 hedgie T-shirt (recently purchased, long loved, but can't get up the nerve to WEAR, for fear of ruining).
I have found my Achilles heal. JEWELRY!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: (Those are suppose to be menacing laughing faces)

Behold!! My first purchase!!! Muuhhahahahahah!!!
(Actually, bought a "few" things, this is just the first that has been delivered. *squeel!*)

It's a brooch. And I LOVE IT!!!









You are welcome to share any hedgie jewelry that you may possess. (And I'm not saying that JUST so that I may know what my next purchase shall be...... :lol: )


----------



## shealynn87 (Jun 6, 2010)

Very cute ! You should look at www.etsy.com, they have some really cute hedgie things on there too!


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

If you're into Pandora bracelets, they have a hedgehog charm.

I just got one last week. It's so cute.  

Donna


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That is so cute!!!!

I hate to do this to you but have you seen these things. http://www.efsterling.com/newsite/exoti ... mater.html

Someday, I am going to own the hedgehog in the heart earrings and pendant. If I lived in the US, I'd have them by now. :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

You all are bad infuences! I've been spending the last hour on esty.com trying to search through the 71 pages of hedgehog stuff, but I'm only on page 31!  It's gonna be a long night...


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Here is some jewelry I do have.

The oval pendant is a picture of my first hedgehog Teasel that was laser sketched. My hubby and daughters got it for me for Christmas many years ago.

The other pendant was given to me by my youngest.

My hubby gave me the pewter pin last year for Christmas. 

The coloured pins are from Ruby's Rescue shop.

The ribbon pins are made by Cyndy Bennett from HWS and the turquoise one is to benefit WHS and the pink was done for me to raise money for breast cancer research.

Oh, and I have numerous hedgie t-shirts too as well as pj's that I can't wear very often because they are too cute and I don't want to wear them out either.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Those are all lovely Nancy! 

PJM, I like your brooch too! You can wear it with your Sunday clothes to church.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

OMG, look at this one. http://www.etsy.com/listing/53497297/ne ... =&includes[0]=tags&includes[1]=title


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Nancy said:


> OMG, look at this one. http://www.etsy.com/listing/53497297/ne ... =&includes[0]=tags&includes[1]=title


Oh my gawwww
so cuuuuuuuuuutlakwejflkwsjfd

I love etsy <3
and hedgies, of course ;D


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Nancy said:


> OMG, look at this one. http://www.etsy.com/listing/53497297/ne ... =&includes[0]=tags&includes[1]=title


Been there, saw that,.....bookmarked it for Christmas! :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Not jewelry, but thought it was funny anyways: http://www.etsy.com/listing/26388092/he ... 1%5D=title


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

arghh, i don't have any hedgie jewelry!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Nancy said:


> I hate to do this to you but have you seen these things. http://www.efsterling.com/newsite/exoti ... mater.html


Nnnooooooo!!!!!!



tie-dye hedgie said:


> You all are bad infuences! I've been spending the last hour on esty.com trying to search through the 71 pages of hedgehog stuff, but I'm only on page 31!  It's gonna be a long night...


I'm only on page 21!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Nancy, I love the brooch!


tie-dye hedgie said:


> PJM, I like your brooch too! You can wear it with your Sunday clothes to church.


You know it!!


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

Nancy said:


> OMG, look at this one. http://www.etsy.com/listing/53497297/ne ... =&includes[0]=tags&includes[1]=title


Aww, that's too cute! It really reminds me of Quatchi: hedgehog, sasquatch, same thing!...


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

PJM said:


> tie-dye hedgie said:
> 
> 
> > You all are bad infuences! I've been spending the last hour on esty.com trying to search through the 71 pages of hedgehog stuff, but I'm only on page 31!  It's gonna be a long night...
> ...


You'll get there soon enough! :lol: I bookmarked like twenty things!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

tie-dye hedgie said:


> PJM said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="tie-dye hedgie":1m4za51l]You all are bad infuences! I've been spending the last hour on esty.com trying to search through the 71 pages of hedgehog stuff, but I'm only on page 31!  It's gonna be a long night...
> ...


You'll get there soon enough! :lol: I bookmarked like twenty things![/quote:1m4za51l]
I didn't know you could bookmark! Now I have to start all over!!!!


----------



## shealynn87 (Jun 6, 2010)

I love etsy! Nancy I have been wanting that necklace on there for a while now, but now I am completely inlove with the hedgie in heart ring from the sight you posted!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Seeing all these beautiful hedgie pieces are inspiring me to create something lol  In a few weeks I need to hit the craft store and stock up on some supplies. Everyone has such beautiful hedgie items


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Nancy--surely someone in the States could ship you the item?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Too...many...cute...hedgie...things...
I'm going to wear it on a necklace. Now I can always have a hedgie with me.  
Seriously guys, like $2 on E-bay (but came from England, so the shipping was $5 :roll


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

PJM said:


> Too...many...cute...hedgie...things...
> I'm going to wear it on a necklace. Now I can always have a hedgie with me.
> Seriously guys, like $2 on E-bay (but came from England, so the shipping was $5 :roll


That is very cute.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Adorable, do they have any more? I want one, too!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Is it blue, or is it my computer? It is really cute!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

No - it's silver. I couldn't use my flash or else all you could see what a big white flash. So the color may be a bit off.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I love this necklace from boygirlparty


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Sela said:


> Adorable, do they have any more? I want one, too!


I'm sure they do - I keep seeing different ones. They are small - perfect size, I think.
Just type in hedgehog & you'll get lot's & lots of different things. I look on the auctions only. Beware - it's adictive! 


FiaSpice said:


>


That's cute!


----------



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

My new Artfire Pro account finally went up today! My first added sales are some new hedgie pieces! :mrgreen:

http://www.artfire.com/users/JollyRoger

I have another necklace under construction but ran out of a few parts. I had Widget out while I was working, he was pretty unimpressed. :lol:


----------

